# Are you wrong?



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

Post to this thread your most personally held beliefs and I will spear it to death with my ceaseless logic and need to prove how smart I am. I will go first. 

I like grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

Austin said:


> I like grilled cheese sandwiches.


Wrong. You are lactose intolerant and the only thing you like is children named Frank who bring you Doritos Cool Ranch in the kiddie pool you keep outside for baths.


----------



## glock26USMC (Jul 19, 2013)

I do not like dogs.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Austin said:


> Wrong. You are lactose intolerant and the only thing you like is children named Frank who bring you Doritos Cool Ranch in the kiddie pool you keep outside for baths.


OK, so wait. Then who likes grilled cheese? Austin or Keith? Or Havasu? Or is this Naekid? I'm so confused.

Anywho, I like Scotch.


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

glock26USMC said:


> I do not like dogs.


Wrong, you love dogs, what you don't like is having to force them into silver mines to haul heavy buckets of ore. 

I don't like it either. 



Vin said:


> OK, so wait. Then who likes grilled cheese? Austin or Keith? Or Havasu? Or is this Naekid? I'm so confused.
> 
> Anywho, I like Scotch.


I am all. I see all. 

Wrong, you like whiskey. Nothing you drink is from Scotland. If it says so on the label it's just Boons farm in a fancy bottle.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Austin said:


> I am all. I see all.
> 
> Wrong, you like whiskey. Nothing you drink is from Scotland. If it says so on the label it's just Boons farm in a fancy bottle.


Oh noes! It's been a ruse all along! I feel so cheated! 

You are so wise and always right and shall be dubbed my mini-Jedi-DemiGod-Buddha-Gandhi-thingy!


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

Vin said:


> Oh noes! It's been a ruse all along! I feel so cheated!
> 
> You are so wise and always right and shall be dubbed my mini-Jedi-DemiGod-Buddha-Gandhi-thingy!


Wrong, I am not India, nor am I from space. 

I have more in common with Koresh. Technically.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Austin said:


> Wrong, I am not India, nor am I from space.
> 
> I have more in common with Koresh. Technically.


Creepy, but cool at the same time! :cheers2:


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

I really need an Iroc to pull it off but I love aviator sunglasses and babbling incoherently.


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

If you speak to a comatose person, are you talking incoherently?


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

havasu said:


> If you speak to a comatose person, are you talking incoherently?


No. That's ridiculous. 

Next question please.


----------

